# Motorbike Carrier



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Now I have had the tow-bar fitted I decided it was best to start playing in the garden with My motorbike carrier, trying to suss out the best way to strap the bike down so it is safe and secure, here is a couple of pics of how i have done it.




























So what do you other motorcyle carriers do?? somthing similar??? Am I missing somthing??? (Bar mounting on the motorhome!!??!! :roll: :roll:   )

Also do any of you lock the bike to the carrier??? and do any of you use a cover whist in transit?

Cheers for now
Matt  8O 8O 8O  8) 8) :roll: :roll: :lol: 

edited should work now?????


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately Mat, I can't see the photos to respond, just the little white square with red cross?

M&D :?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I can see the pics, Matt.

You seem to have sorted the 'side-to-side' movement restriction with a combination of the handlebar ratchet-strap and front wheel cradle - the 'bike isn't going to move sideways (offside/nearside motorhome).

Front/rear movement (ie the direction of the motorhome) of the 'bike doesn't look quite so secure, for a couple of reasons:-
The seat sponge isn't a good 'security medium' - continued slight movement while you drive will soon wear the seat fabric and/or foam, leaving a damaged seat - and I'd prefer the ratchet-strap to be round the footrest hangers. There's no 'give' in the metal of the hanger, where there is in the seat; but this still doesn't totally prevent front/rear movement (motorhome direction).
The bar over the seat, while appearing at first to be a good idea, apart from damaging the seat, doesn't fix anywhere firm enough. I'd consider slipping the seat off and seeing if this bracket can clamp down on the frame. If it will, then I believe security is sorted. If not, I'd see if a rigid part of the frame could clamp to this bracket (similar to the pushbikes on Fiamma racks - but a LOT stronger!). A large inverted 'U'-shaped bar, fixed to the carrier bracket and clamped to, maybe the footrests or frame, might be a better answer. Consider slipping off a side panel to obtain access to a suitable piece of frame.

Strapping the seat may be OK for ferry crossings, but not for great mileages on the road.

Finally, I would most emphatically lock the 'bike to the rack with a hefty chain or snake lock, the bigger and more intimidating the better. Otherwise you'll never feel easy about leaving the combination unattended.

No cover (what's the point, apart from concealing the 'bike from prying eyes?). It'll only billow, and vortex will spray the bike with road filth anyway. Give the bike a good waxing before you set off and hose down at regular intervals!

Good luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

PS - nice 'bike!


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Edited the pics, Should work better now??? :roll: 8O 8O :roll:

And if they still dont work i have just uploaded them to my album

Matt and mitches motorhome pics

Front / back movment, I thought this could be the problem area, and I will have to look a little more closer at that problem. Not just the damage to the seat but when mouted to the motorhome the handle bar is about 1 inch away from the back of the motorhome!!! imagine the damage that could do!!
(I am now taking the bar end off when i put it on the motorhome gives another inch and a half spare)
I like the idea of bolting it one way or another to the upright mount in a similar style to the push bike racks.
Even if i have to get a spanner out to mount / demount then it is still no longer than sorting out a strap is it???

Cheers Matt  8O  :roll:

PS, It is officaly the other halfs little bike..... But its great fun to ride!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The bike could lean a little more away from the 'van by slackening one (inner) handlebar strap and tightening the outer one a bit more. It still won't be unstable if properly secured elsewhere as well.

I agree these little 'bikes can be tremendous fun. Despite owning Honda Fours, Suzuki 'kettles', BMWs, etc, the 'bike I've had the most fun on was a Sammy Miller trials-Tiger Cub in roadgoing trim - an absolute hoot to ride, and brilliant on all those little tracks that seem to connect French villages, but don't appear on maps! Many Frenchmen recognised the 'bike (apart from the Triumph name) because the French Army apparently once used Tiger Cubs.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mat

ive got the same carrier , theres a pic on my bike rack thread , but im going to rachet strap the front wheel to the stop and the rear wheel also .

just had another look at the pic mate , get a bigger strap for the main bracket i use the thin straps for the wheels only .

happy biking !

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I use an old faithful "Rack n' Roll" that I bought over ten years ago
It's a bit like the rack in your photos Mat.
A few carpet samples laid on the seat before strapping down and lashing the front wheel into the carrier and away we go.
Been doing that for years with various bikes and no problems and never moves at all. I do prefer to use a cover to stop all the muck flying around at the back, and it keeps prying eyes off too.

New addition to the fleet is this 35 year old Honda Dax which will probably go in the garage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder if you can't put too much load on the bars ????

Bars are made to take 1 person's weight.

But the wheel is designed to take the full bike load, can you just secure this ?


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*Motorcycle towing*

 Hi Guys, I've been towing my bike a 1982 Kawasaki 750 for a month now on a trailer from www.davecooper.co.uk on the back of my Hymer 6 berth C644.

It has behaved for 2573 kms now. The bike weighs 1/2 a ton 8O.

The wheel bearings need to be greased every 800 kms. Also get the 10" wheels, it tows better. Thanks Dave. I am very happy with it, it is steady up to 120 kph ( ooh), so should be ok for you, just a thought.

Hope this helps, it costs about £380 inc of straps, ramp, mudguards & number plate light bar, and colour choice of Blue or Black .

Colomane.

Mike h.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Just one thing to to think of ,wherever the straps or pipe insulation touches the paint will be rubbed off in a matter of miles with all the dirt it will collect.


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*Bike trailer*

 Problem solved there, tie down eyes fitted front and rear, use hook straps at both ends, no problem, good as new, washed down at every stop, bike as well.

But now we are in Spain and outrun the bad weather of northern France, bike stays a bit cleaner. Bike cover, waste of time, billows out, mine blew a hole in it, nearly shot off in the traffic, ow, that would have been bad news. 

Mike H.

Colomane.


----------

